# La Kakariza Inca Dove Hunter.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to hunt inca doves since I was a teenager and I it was challenging to take one down. Inca doves are easy not to see because of their color. On the ground, they are hard to spot where there is nothing but soil and sometimes they are confused for stones. At trees, they are pretty much the same color as some them and their branches and you can confuse them easily with leaves and fruits, besides they hide easily behind branches and leaves. They are not very big, so this makes them hard to hit too. 
I have improved on my aiming lately due to my practice with bottle caps. http://slingshotforu...al-bottle-caps/ . This has become a disadvantage to the inca doves. It used to take me days to hunt down just one inca dove, not anymore. Now, I have been able to take down more than one on a day. 
Today, I took down eight inca doves. I could not believe that I had shot down this many. Most of the time, one or two would had just made the day, not this time. Well, they all were taken home, cooked and eaten. Inca doves might be small, but they are quiet deliciuos. Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great shooting that practice has really paid off, by the way what bands and ammo are you using with that sweet looking natural fork.

Martin


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Very good, xidoo! What are the tube dimensions?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Muy bien hecho carnal..

Si estuviera en el terre llevara estas conguitas con mi tia para que no las hagan en salsa con nopalitos..

Good work brother,

If I were back home I would have my tia/aunt make these incas in salsa with nopalitos for us.

Con que les diste?

What was the ammo?

Nico


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Man, that's a massacre! And with that wonderful slingshot you carved out of a log! Wonderful post and excellent effort amigo with eight kills in a single session, and on smaller birds......great shooting and once again I really do love that slingshot of yours.


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, man thats some good shooting(and good eating too), I am loving that fork. My best is five doves on a single day. Way to go!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Good shooting


e-shot,
Thanks, I hope to bring you some more later. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

nitram55 said:


> Great shooting that practice has really paid off, by the way what bands and ammo are you using with that sweet looking natural fork.
> 
> Martin


Nitram55,
I am using taconite and surgical tubes. I do not have an idea what size tubes I am using. I buy my tubes at the market place and they do not have an especific size. I believe that they could be a little smaller than red thera band. I must state that they are very efficient. Saludos.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Great shooting, for sure. I like the slingshot too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Excellent shooting there, you sure do have some mad skills with a slingshot. Those tubes are proving to be quite the killer.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Se me hace que eres muy pajarero!

O que namas andas pajareando hermano! jejeje!

Eres bravo!

Ojala y algún día pueda aprender y compartir contigo una tarde pajarera jejej!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Very good, xidoo! What are the tube dimensions?


Frodo,
The tube dimentions are as follow: inside diameter 3/8, wall thickness 3/32. General lenght 10 inches. stretch to 31 inches. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Muy bien hecho carnal..
> 
> Si estuviera en el terre llevara estas conguitas con mi tia para que no las hagan en salsa con nopalitos..
> 
> ...


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NIco, 
Saunds like a great idea. Conguitas, Salsa and Nopalitos mmmm. Just to imagen makes me water in my mouth. Saludos Carnal.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice kills!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

dhansen said:


> Great shooting, for sure. I like the slingshot too. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for your comment. I really like this sligshot too.Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Excellent shooting there, you sure do have some mad skills with a slingshot. Those tubes are proving to be quite the killer.


josphlys,
I try my best to become a good shooter. You are right about the tubes. They are really good for taking small game with them.Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Se me hace que eres muy pajarero!
> 
> O que namas andas pajareando hermano! jejeje!
> 
> ...


Chepo,
No pos, mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando, que no?? Simon, ojala y pudieramos compartir una tardeada pajarera. Saludotes.


----------

